# Cesar knee slipped today...



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Today a little while ago Cesar was following me thru the hall way, its a bit of a narrow hall way but he had enough room he wasnt pushed against me or nething i went out of the room at the end of the hall Cesar following me i turned around to shut the bedroom door and when i turned back Cesar had his leg straight out and wouldnt bend it. he walked about 10 feet with his leg stretched out and not putting any weight on it i was a little freaked to say the least he wasnt horseing around he didnt make any sound going down the hall just walking normally. then suddenly he bent it but curled his toes under before slowly putting weight on it. now he is slightly limping on it and seems uncomfortible but is putting weight on it 

im worried now that this is going to be a life-long thing for him and he is going to have to take it easy from now on, which is neraly IMPOSSIBLE for him to do! his favorite thing ever is to just run and run, he NEEDS atleast 4 hours of walking/running per day to be satisfied


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Did you have a vet check it out? Getting a professional opinion on it can be important in deciding if it's actually bad or not. If he keeps limping for a couple more days, I'd get it checked out just to be sure.

My Shiba's got Luxating Patella in both knees, slight variations of grade 1, and he is an INCREDIBLY active dog. His knees go out maybe once a month, but it's been as many as five times a week. One of the worst things you can do for a dog with LP is cut activity, unless it's a very very very bad case that needs surgery. The more active the dog is, the stronger the muscles and ligaments are that hold the patella in place. So, even if the joint is screwed up the strength of the soft tissues can really help with preventing the patella from slipping out of place. And if it does, it's more likely to go back on it's own and not need to be put in manually. (Which I know how to do in case I need to. NEVER try that without having a vet show you first.) 
I noticed that when my Shiba got less exercise, his knees went out more frequently. Same as when he's eating lower protien food (dunno if that's an actual thing or what). He gets a lot fish oils which have anti-inflammatory properties so if the patella does slip, the joint doesn't get very inflamed. Sometimes I give him glucosamine/chondroitin/MSM, but this is not a cure for LP. It's only to protect the joints from future arthritis caused by the patella slipping out of place. 
The best type of exercise for a dog with knee issues is straight, slight inclines. Fast direction changes can throw the joint out, and gentle inclines give the back legs a workout that's not too stressful and will help build strong muscles and ligaments. So, jogging is a good type of activity for a dog with LP. I do a lot of hiking with my Shiba and I'm careful to not allow him to do too much jumping onto or off of things, but he handles the variance in terrain just fine.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Cayenne has had this happen twice about 3 1/2 yrs. ago..My vet said it was time to have surgery and wanted me to go to Canada to have it done..Did Cesar make any kind of noise/scream/yelp when this happened, it could be a sign as to how bad it was. I didn't want surgery so I took Cayenne to swim therapy to strengthen those hind joint ligaments and to this day has not luxated again..I also fed her lot's of tripe/trachea for the glucosamine. I definitely would have it checked out though because it is painful at least it was for her. Good Luck


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

No he made no sound but you could tell it was uncomfortible, at first i had no idea what had happened as he was just walking i turned round to close the door turned back and he wouldnt bend his leg and when he did he did it slowly and kept weight off it for a few seconds before slowly testing how much weight he could put on it then was walking slowly again.

right now he is acting normally, no pain or discomfort is trying to wrestle with chimera.
he did tons of swimming this summer so hopefully that helps. he gets fish oil everyday too. he will probably go in tomorrow to have it checked out. though.
i sweat these dogs are just trying to kill me with stress! first Chimera swollows a peach pit, get her to puke it up then the same night i notice a huge swelling on a wound on her neck get her taken to the vets the next morning now THIS! my goodness the vet is gonna wonder whats wrong with this ohousehold, or me or my dogs :/


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Just this morning a tiny teacup poodle had this happen to her. She was on the ground, surrounded by a few large dogs, when all of a sudden she started screaming. Of course that brought all of the dogs running towards her...but fortunately the owner scooped her up and helped re-adjust her kneecap. Poor thing!

Anyway, a bit off topic (but not exactly)--- I was born with very slippery knee-caps; they began dislocating on a regular basis from the age of 10. I have had three total surgeries, which included a permanent screw in my tibia, securing the major tendon to (hopefully) assure the kneecap stays on track. So far, so good (although my left knee has dislocated once since the last surgery--20 years ago.)

My point is that pretty much everything Losech has recommended for dogs with this condition has been true for my recovery/rehab as well. Exercise is key! But no twisting/turning motions; (for humans that would mean no basketball pivots and such.) But it IS important to keep up with good regular--i.e. strengthening exercises; it's important to keep the area around the knee strong. Everything you are probably doing with Cesar anyway!

My concern with the teacup poodle this morning is that she is carried so often, her legs haven't the strength the support the surrounding knee area...hwell:


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hope hes ok, did you get the pit out?


----------

